
Ask HN: What are easy to read, and reliable news sites for elderly people? - saeranv
I&#x27;m concerned about the amount of misinformation my elderly relations are consuming through WhatsApp and Facebook (especially about the coronavirus).<p>This isn&#x27;t a Fox News problem, they&#x27;re not political, but they don&#x27;t necessarily have the ability to understand the Washington Post or the New York Time, especially since my relatives are all immigrants. Anyone have recommendations for simple, but reliable news sources I can point them towards?
======
8bitsrule
For medical news, Medlineplus [0] is a U.S. National Library of Medicine
website with reliable information for the 'layperson' in English and Spanish.
It offers links to many related, fact-based sites. Many state governments also
have up-to-date -written- info. I've also included a URL for King County,
Washington (advice in _multiple languages_. [1] Your elderly relatives need to
know that it's essential for them to avoid exposure.

[0] [https://medlineplus.gov/](https://medlineplus.gov/)

[1] [https://www.kingcounty.gov/depts/health/communicable-
disease...](https://www.kingcounty.gov/depts/health/communicable-
diseases/disease-control/novel-coronavirus.aspx)

------
dhruvkar
[https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/index.html](https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/index.html)

I found the CDC covid19 section helpful. It has an updates section, with to-
the-point updates.

It's factual and less likely to be biased or fear-mongering.

------
wyntuition
They might like the Week, as it tries to report both sides and is a pretty
user friendly interface, [https://theweek.com/](https://theweek.com/)

------
enjoyyourlife
NPR. It even has podcasts they can listen to.

